# Kryolan Metallic vs. Mehron Metallic + other new arrivals!



## swaly (May 16, 2009)

(mods: this post has a bit of swatches and a bit of haulage, plus a general review-y feel...please move it if you find it inappropriate here!)

Hello! Just wanted to show a comparison of the Kryolan and Mehron metallic palettes. Last time I posted my big palette post, I hadn't gotten the Kryolan metallic yet but I did have the Mehron.

Here's the rundown:
The two are utterly different! I was afraid I'd end up with duplicates but there isn't a single dupe among the 14 colors. Both products are water-activated, and the Kryolan comes with 6 colors while the Mehron has 8.

Here is the Kryolan:










Here is the Mehron:









As you may/may not see from these crappy iSight pics, the Kryolan includes:
• a very true gold, not too yellow, not too gilt/fake-gold. This color has fine metallic pigments for that sheen but it also has larger, sparkly metallic pieces. So ultimately it has very smooth coverage but has a rough finish.
• a very true silver that has the same fleck-y consistency as the gold. It looks like complete tinfoil...no, better!...on.
• a copper and a purple that both lack the large metallic pieces and aren't really very metallic-feeling. The copper is true in color but has more of a subtle, velvety finish. The purple is the weakest choice...it is very dark, not very sparkly or foil-y, and kind of greys out on application to my warm-toned skin.
• a blue-based silver and green-based silver that has a similar finish to the gold and silver, slightly less large metallic inclusions.

The Mehron palette includes:
• four very warm and closely-related tones––metallic yellow-gold, deeper bronze-gold, a dark brown, and a copper.
• three brights––red, blue, green.
• silver.
The finish on all of these lacks the sparkly bits in the Kryolan––it's a pearly metallic, very smooth and velvety surface.

Additionally, I ordered the 24-color lip palette from Kryolan in "classic." The formulation is very pigmented, which lets you put a tiny bit on your finger that gives a very opaque, matte finish. It dries me out a lot so I have to put gloss or balm on with it, but it has a huge range of colors. I wish it had some more purples, but I think the "fashion" palette has those. There is also a "pearl" palette but they seemed way too shimmery for me. There is a white and black for toning up/down your colors, a gold and a silver. The colors all are fairly stiff in the pot...you need to warm it up with your fingers or move it around a lot before applying.

Here is the palette (it comes in two layers):









I also got the six-color Kryolan UV cream wheel. It has a pinkish-red, orange, red, yellow, green and blue. All of them have a very transparent, glossy quality. Very thin. If you have the Aquacolor palette, I would not recommend this. Not as much color payoff by far, though of course you have blendability. Fun for a light wash of neon color. The blue is also not very bright––it is thin but dark, if that makes sense.

This is the product:





Anyway, hope that was of interest to someone!


----------



## Ikara (May 17, 2009)

I find your reviews really interesting, keep them coming!


----------

